

Giving away my startup idea....... - andrewstuart

I'm never going to build this idea, so here it is, for someone else to do.....<p>CSS3 supports "border images" which allows you to make very nice looking borders using graphics for the corners and the sides.<p>However there is currently NO utility/tool/application that allows me to design beautiful CSS3 border images and export them.<p>Something like the Flex Style Explorer would be a good place to look for inspiration http://examples.adobe.com/flex3/consulting/styleexplorer/Flex3StyleExplorer.html<p>If only the Flex Style Explorer somehow allowed export of border images.<p>So there is your new startup idea!  Quick, register a domain name and get coding!
======
uniwiz
and how is that a startup?

~~~
chaosprophet
More like a weekend project...

------
npost
What is the business model behind this? This sounds like a nifty little
feature, but not a business.

------
bengiuliano
Nice idea! I would definitely use it.

------
veemjeem
whoa... that's definitely disruptive technology. Thanks for giving me the
idea. I'm going to be rich after writing this... RICH I tell you.

